# UPDATE- listing removed. Danny-Available for Adoption through BDRP



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33178596

*Danny is available for Adoption through the Big Dog Rescue Project*-

Website: Big Dog Rescue Project

Adoption Application: Adoption Application | Big Dog Rescue Project


*ABOUT DANNY*

Danny is a sweet 2-3 year old Golden that had a rough start to life. He was not well cared for and found his way to Big Dog Rescue Project. He is neutered, microchipped and up to date on vaccinations.

The good news is he has adjusted to life as an indoor creature and gets along well with other canines. He is a people dog though so other dogs are optional. He has learned the rules of pottying outside and mastered the art of Velcro Dog 101. He is currently taking Bed Hog 201 and we expect full marks.

The bad news is due to his prior neglect he is heartworm positive. We are looking for an adoptive home willing to take Danny on being heartworm positive. We are recommending he be kept on the "slow-kill" method of heartworm treatment which included Heartguard every month and a month long dose of doxycycline every 3 months. The estimated length of time to "cure" heartworms is 9 months using this treatment plan but it can take up to 2 years. Danny will not have any restrictions on exercise like traditional heartworm treatment. He will not be cleared for marathon running until he is heartworm negative. He doesn't really want to be a marathon runner. He's a much bigger fan on walking and couch lounging. The bad is well worth the good though! You will not find a more loyal, loving companion for Danny.

Danny would do best in a home with someone home part time as he is very attached to his people. We suspect he'd be fine with cats but will arrange a cat test if needed. Danny is still working on house manners and is a bit of a counter surfer. He is not destructive. He is left uncrated in his foster home. Danny does well in the car and is working on leash training. He has not yet mastered jumping into the car and prefers the lift method. He's as happy as can be once he is in though!

Danny is a once in a lifetime dog that will bring endless joy and laughter to his family. Don't miss out on this special guy! Danny's adoption fee is $425


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's so handsome! I hope he finds a home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny is a beautiful boy. So gla this wonderful rescue took him in and will treat him for Heartworm. Hope they can find a foster to keep him quiet during treatment. He really deserves a wonderful life and to be loved!!


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33178596
> 
> *Danny is available for Adoption through the Big Dog Rescue Project*-
> 
> ...



Where is he located?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jud*

Jud: I think in Mendham, N.J., but you can contact the Big Dog Rescue Project and ask.

I clicked on his link above and it says he won't have any restrictions on his exercise, as in traditional Heartworm Treatment.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33178596
> 
> *Danny is available for Adoption through the Big Dog Rescue Project*-
> 
> ...


They should contact 'Yankee Golden'...they have a waiting list of adopters waitng for a purebred Golden. He'd be adopted within days.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd take him if we didn't commit with our breeder to getting a puppy in November.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jud*

Jud: You should email Big Dog Rescue project about Yankee Golden.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jud*

Jud: Spread the word about him. Maybe someone you know or someone who sees your Facebook page would foster him.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He is beautiful!! He should find a home with no problem.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jud said:


> Where is he located?


He is with the Big Dog Rescue Project located in Mendham, NJ

I am guessing he is with a foster family in the area where the Rescue is located while he is waiting to be adopted.

You'd have to contact the BDRP for more info. 

They just listed another Golden on their FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/BigDogRescueProject

Here is more info about them from their FB page-
https://www.facebook.com/BigDogRescueProject/info?tab=page_info

Independent Dog Rescue, specializing in saving large breed types from high-kill Texas shelters and re-homing in the Pacific Northwest and in the North East.

Big Dog Rescue Project, or BDRP, is a small close knit group of independent dog rescuers that came together to form an organization devoted to saving dogs from the multitudes of high kill shelters in the DFW area. We specialize in saving large breed types and re-homing in the Pacific Northwest and in the North East where there is less overflow and a high volume of qualified adopters. We are all volunteers, each with our own strengths, and all devoted to the cause of improving the quality of life for those dogs discarded and forgotten. We are now officially a 501c3 organization so all donations are tax deductible .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been talking with some of the Volunteers from BDRP, they told me the Goldens they get into their Rescue are high in demand and are placed quickly. 

If anyone is interested in Adopting through BDRP, apply as soon as you see the dog you're interested in.


I've also asked if there's anymore info on Danny, will update when I know more.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

Boy. Big Dog Rescue did not like my suggestion  They wrote back...Danny is a wonderful dog and we do not need to contact another organization as we will find him a happy home Okay! Moving on


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jud*

Jud: Thanks for letting them know, anyway. Hope they can find a foster for him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Jud: Thanks for letting them know, anyway. Hope they can find a foster for him.


He is already in a foster home. I have personal friends that volunteer/foster for BDRP. It is a good rescue, they provide all the vet care and screen adopters thoroughly.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Thanks for letting us know he has a foster-my understanding is that he didn't.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Danny is still available for Adoption through the Big Dog Rescue Project.

Contact information is below.















CAROLINA MOM said:


> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33178596
> 
> *Danny is available for Adoption through the Big Dog Rescue Project*-
> 
> ...


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He is gorgeous, I hope he finds his new home soon!.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

From what I heard, they adopt out fast, so hopefully, he will have a good home soon!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can attest that any Golden named Danny is an extra special dog!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Danny is still available for Adoption, here are some new pictures of him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I sure wish I could add another pup right now, but I just can't. Plus, it would be super confusing to have two Dannys in the house!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Danny*

Danny is SO BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Danny is still available for adoption-

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33178596


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Danny is still available-

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33178596


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

His listing has been removed, I think that means he's been adopted.


----------

